# Geopremiere??



## anngem (Apr 1, 2006)

Anyone know anything about Geopremier?


----------



## eal (Apr 2, 2006)

What would you like to know?


----------



## anngem (Apr 2, 2006)

My sister in law purchased points from a resort north of Toronto. Near Haliburton I think. She bought from the developer. Just wondering how those points compare with say RCI's and also the quality of their resorts. She also keeps singing the praises of ICE which I understand from the word on TUG is not that great. Thanks


----------



## eal (Apr 3, 2006)

*Geoholiday points*

Geo points "currency" is valued about twice the rate of RCI points. For example 25,000 Geo points will get you a one bedroom unit at Powell Place in San Francisco.  The beauty of Geo points is that they have a tremendous number and variety of places that members can access all over the world, about 70 at last count. 

I just booked a 3-bedroom houseboat vacation in prime time for 30,000 points.  

Buying from the developer is never a bargain, but there are lots of gold Crown resorts in the Geo collection.


----------



## ladycody (Apr 3, 2006)

Just out of curiousity...I was looking online for info about geoholiday and had a few questions that maybe someone could answer.

Do they actually own their resorts?
What are their maintenance fees like?
Are there additional charges for booking etc?
I discovered a post that said the credit values for the resorts can change...so that if you own 20,000 points and it will get you a week somewhere this year...next year it could cost 25,000.  Are the values for the resorts fixed...?  

I found a number of horror stories...and am wondering what the realities are.


----------



## eal (Apr 3, 2006)

*Geo questions*

Geo owns outright or owns a significant number of units in about a dozen resorts.  

Maintenance fees average about $400 for the equivalent of a one-bedroom unit, and $500 for the equivalent of a two-bedroom unit.

There are no additional charges for booking in the approx 70 resorts that Geo owns or has regular access to.  For example they have an arrangement with Seasons in Europe.

There is a $99 charge to book into an additional "Geo Options" resorts, they currently list 144.  

I have been a Geo member for five years and the only experience I have had with points values changing is that they have gone down.  I booked a two-bedroom unit in Scotland in 2004 and between the time I booked and the time I arrived the points value had decreased.  So when I got there I got the nicest and most secluded three-bedroom unit in the complex.  

Otherwise the points values have remained fixed.


----------



## velvet (Apr 11, 2006)

I bought Geo premier in Haliburton 4 years ago and this is the 1st ime I've been able to go any where. with so many options I really needed to travel not settle I booked a bus tour using my points as currency and am now about even with what I have spent on maintenence fees. I have had fabulous customer service for this newby both from geo holidays and ice. I still have last minute access to  many resorts for a $99-199 fee  and points left over. still a sound inverstment to me. The resorts are top notch too though some seem far from all the advertised to do's.


----------



## headoflife (Apr 14, 2006)

I am looking at Geoholiday resales because their properties look good, but no one seems to have access to information regarding the number of points needed for a stay.  For example, I wanted to know how many points are needed for a stay at the Affinia in New York.  Is there a chart with this type of info that can be viewed by non-members?  Thanks for any info!


----------



## eal (Apr 15, 2006)

*Geoholiday points*

Geoholiday has a members-only website that lists the point values for each resort in each season.  

Affinia Dumont is 35,000 points for a studio and 45,000 for a 1-bedroom.  

Some other examples of point values:

A Powell Place studio costs 25,000 points.

Scottsdale Camelback Resort costs 19,000 points for a 1-bedroom and 25,000 points for a 2-bedroom except for holiday weeks when it goes up to 25,000 and 34,200 respectively.  

Tahoe Summit Village costs 23,750 points in high season for a 2-bedroom and 33,750 for a 3-bedroom unit.  Shoulder season costs 17,100 and 23,750 respectively.  Holiday weeks cost 34,200 and 48,000 respectively.


----------



## headoflife (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info!  It looks like one needs a lot of points to stay in the prime properties.  A few more questions, if you don't mind.  What are the ratios or points used for partial week stays, can points be banked, and are ownerships deeded or RTU?  I really appreciate the help!


----------



## eal (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Geoholiday*

Geo generally divides weeks into 3-day and 4-day portions.  The points values are simply (total points cost/7 X 3) or (total points cost/7 X 4).

Points can be banked for two years.  

Ownership is RTU for 46 years.


----------



## headoflife (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for all the info!  One last question.  Are MF generally quoted on CAD$ or US$.  I am being told it is much higher than your post indicated.  Thanks again.


----------



## eal (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Geoholiday mf's*

Geo members pay mf's in US$.  The larger your points membership, the lower per point are your costs.  I am currently paying $.02 a point in annual dues.


----------

